
The £30m ‘naked street’ stops trying to mix cars and people - prostoalex
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/exhibition-road-kensington-the-30m-naked-street-stops-trying-to-mix-cars-and-people-7dj7rwn8c
======
RobLach
> "It has acted after research carried out for the council found a
> “significant overall increase” in traffic speeds on the street since 2013."

But how many accidents or injuries?

